# Only a hunter can understand



## stihl sawing (Mar 12, 2010)

Click on the pic


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 12, 2010)

Perfect.


----------



## enjoys cutting (Mar 12, 2010)

lol good one and for some very true.


----------



## MostShady1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Fantastic! My freezer might fill up a little cheaper, but only because I can't afford the new ATV!


----------



## tree md (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't even want to think about how much money I spend to fill my freezer...


----------

